# Do you "license" your dogs?



## Liesje

Do you "license" your dogs? If so how much does it cost? Is it more for intact dogs? What are your thoughts on dog licensing or reasoning behind doing it or not doing it (if it's required)?


----------



## Jax08

Yes. Jax has a lifetime license that is available to any dog with a microchip. Sierra and Banshee get theirs yearly...not always on time but eventually.  They will post in the newspaper when the HO is coming around to check licenses and rabies


----------



## RocketDog

Oops. :blush:

I knew there was something I was forgetting.

And yes, it is more for intact dogs. I think the regular fee is $25 and $50 for non neutered. The ticket if you get asked to show it though and you don't have it, is big.


----------



## Emoore

Nope. A good side of living in the country.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

No such thing here. Thankfully.


----------



## Liesje

I just licensed my dogs with the county today. It is $12 for SN, $26 for intact, prices double March 1 - Nov. 30. Licensing is required for dogs 4 months and older and is done annually. It's basically the county's proof of rabies (you must have a valid 1-3 year rabies cert). I haven't kept up with this and didn't want my GSDs targeted with BSL but BSL doesn't seem to be a problem here and two of my dogs got out on Sunday. They only went two houses over but better safe than sorry. All my dogs are already chipped, tagged, some have tattoos but I figured now that we live in an urban area I'd rather not be fined for not having the right tag. I've also got a fence contractor coming out today to fix the problem, so they can't get out again.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

definately a requirement here, you can get a fine if not registered and worse if dog is not up to date on rabies.

n/s dogs 8.00 each
intact dogs 16.00 each

more than 8 dogs you can get a kennel license for like 35.00


----------



## KSdogowner

Our city used to require a license for every dog but they changed that two months ago. However, we are still required to license because we are over the dog limit of 2. So we have to get special permission to have the additional one which has to be renewed every year. We are paying $15 a yr for renewal Fee.


----------



## kess&ellie

Here an unsexed dog license is $7 for a year or $21 for 3 years.
Male/female or $25 for a year or $60 for 3 years.
Late fees are $15.
I've always bought licenses for my dogs.


----------



## iBaman

Yup. it's required yearly. Even if it weren't required here, I would have to if I wanted to take him to SCA events. There, it IS required (for safety)


----------



## Lilie

Not required in the county I live in. I'm not really sure if there is a requirement within city limits.


----------



## Scarlettsmom

It's required here, but I doubt everyone does it. It costs $4 for a spayed/neutered dog. I have no idea if it's more for an intact dog, or cat. I do it because it's necessary for some events.


----------



## jang

TrickyShepherd said:


> No such thing here. Thankfully.



I live in Brevard County, fl. and we have to license..Must be a county by county thing?


----------



## Verivus

It's required here. $15.50 s/n, $60.50 intact.


----------



## asja

Here it is $5 for s/n, $10 intact. I only do it because we had one neighbor who loved to complain to animal control for the stupidest things, even though they let their dog wander the neighborhood.


----------



## FG167

You know the details of price etc since we live three blocks from here. I do not license. I used to, diligently. Then I was moving so often, or I would get a dog fixed after I paid for full etc etc and I just kept moving it back when I was going to get it done and didn't do it. Procrastination at its best I suppose. I should do it but we're going to be moving in a few months so...that's what's a pain, I pay for a full year in the county and then I move counties 6 months in!


----------



## selzer

Liesje said:


> Do you "license" your dogs? If so how much does it cost? Is it more for intact dogs? What are your thoughts on dog licensing or reasoning behind doing it or not doing it (if it's required)?


It is the law here. For our county it costs $10. There is no difference for intact dogs. You can buy a kennel license for $50, and you get 5 tags, additional tags cost $1. I have a kennel license and buy a few extra tags so that all my dogs have their own. 

I do it because it is the law to do so. The maximum penalty if you are caught is double the purchase price, so $20 -- not much of a deterrent. And, they cannot send the dog warden around and demand to see whether your dogs are properly licensed. The only way to get caught is to have your dog picked up for roaming, or to have a neighbor call about another problem. 

Even then, they do not do anything much. 

But evenso, it is the law here and as I do not have any conflict with my conscience about it, I go ahead and pay it. 

My concern with it is that my dogs are registered by breed. If at some point the breed is banned, they know where to find them. And, if they decide to enact limit laws, or charge more for intact dogs, I'm a sitting duck. 

So far it has not bitten me in the butt though.


----------



## crackem

if my dogs every cause problems, throw the book at me, until such time, it is nobody's business if I have dogs or not, what sex they are, are they neutered or intact, what breed they are, or anything else.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800

Do not know which to mark as mine are done through a kennel license instead of individual dogs due the number kept.


----------



## Zisso

I have always kept my dogs licenses up to date until this year. I have just been too broke to keep up.


----------



## sashadog

They used to be licensed but then we moved and I haven't kept up on it... oops? I guess it just never seemed to be a big deal since my dogs are either with me or crated. I probably should but I don't really like the idea of paying over $60 just so the city knows my dogs exist? Does anyone know what dog licensing fee's pay for?


----------



## Good_Karma

Required by law where I live, slightly reduced rate for neutered dogs, which is less than $10 per dog. I do have to specify the breed and give a color description (I assume in case I lost my dog??). All you need to register your dog is a valid rabies vac certificate (and the money, lol).


----------



## gsdraven

Required here though I've never had anyone check. Raven and Kaiser have lifetime licenses because they are both chipped. $35 each. I think its $8 yearly for an altered pet otherwise.


----------



## Good_Karma

sashadog said:


> They used to be licensed but then we moved and I haven't kept up on it... oops? I guess it just never seemed to be a big deal since my dogs are either with me or crated. I probably should but I don't really like the idea of paying over $60 just so the city knows my dogs exist? *Does anyone know what dog licensing fee's pay for?*


Just a guess, but it may help pay the salary of your local dog control officer??? I would love to hear the answer to this question too.


----------



## PaddyD

sashadog said:


> They used to be licensed but then we moved and I haven't kept up on it... oops? I guess it just never seemed to be a big deal since my dogs are either with me or crated. I probably should but I don't really like the idea of paying over $60 just so the city knows my dogs exist? Does anyone know what dog licensing fee's pay for?


$10/year probably just covers the cost of the tag and the administration. Maybe part of it pays for Animal Control.


----------



## Liesje

The big issue I have with our policy is that the dogs must wear the tag AT ALL TIMES. Yeah freaking right! My dogs never wear collars or tags in the house (only Coke the escape artist, but he has ID plates on his collar not tags). I've had tags fall off, get ripped off, get caught playing too many times to count. When we travel my dogs all wear an ASAT collar with a safety ring and each collar has an ID plate that has three phone numbers and other identifying info. If anyone else is handling my dogs (like a pet sitter) I try to also clip their rabies tag on the collar but this is a very rare occurrence. I'll pay for the licenses but I'm not putting that huge tag on my dog at all times (the tags I was given today are like the size of the old silver dollar coin).


----------



## Lmilr

My county doesn't require it since we are in the country but in the larger cities of the county they have to be.


----------



## sashadog

Good_Karma said:


> Just a guess, but it may help pay the salary of your local dog control officer??? I would love to hear the answer to this question too.


I guess I would just be more likely to pay the stupid fee if I knew where that money was going. Right now it seems like a waste of my money just so they can know who has what dog. But... if it went to help maintain parks, support the county Humane Society or something like that, it'd be less painful to pay.


----------



## GregK

Just another tax for the man. :thumbsdown:

Not required here. I do by law have to them vaccinated for rabies though.


----------



## Konotashi

Ozzy is licensed. It's $17 per year for speutered dogs and $42 per year for intact dogs. Seniors get a discount. (Humans, not the dogs, lol). 

If they're not licensed, there's a penalty fee of $2/m per speutered dog and $4/m per intact dog.


----------



## selzer

According to the Ohio Revised code, the money goes to the dog/kennel fund. Out of this fund administration costs, and license tags are paid, reimbursement to farmers can be made for loss cause by dogs, the animal control officer and his expenses are paid, as well as board for stray animals. After a sufficient amount is set aside against losses of livestock for the next year, a donation can be made out of the fund to a society for the protection from cruelty of animals and children. I am paraphrasing of course. 

If they hike it more than $2.00 in any year or number of years (not sure) they will have to send a certain amount out of every fee collected to the Veterinary research hospital to prevent canine diseases in Columbus. 

If you want to know where the money goes, check out your state's revised code. It is public information.


----------



## GrammaD

License is $20 for altered and $24 for unaltered. Oddly enough they do not require proof of rabies vaccination, which I think is incredibly short sighted.


----------



## Rua

Out here the annual dog license fee was €12.50 up until this January, when the price shot up to €20. Since we got Juno near the end of last year, we bought our license for her the day before the price went up. 

I find the license a bit annoying and pointless since she's already chipped and has a tag. (How many different ways do you need to identify who owns a dog??)
I haven't got a clue what money for the license goes to. And since the drastic hike in price this year, my bet is that it's just another way to extract money from the general public.


----------



## GatorDog

Liesje said:


> I just licensed my dogs with the county today. It is $12 for SN, $26 for intact, prices double March 1 - Nov. 30. Licensing is required for dogs 4 months and older and is done annually. It's basically the county's proof of rabies (you must have a valid 1-3 year rabies cert). I haven't kept up with this and didn't want my GSDs targeted with BSL but BSL doesn't seem to be a problem here and two of my dogs got out on Sunday.


Same here.


----------



## sparra

It is law over here to register dogs and cats and the fine if you don't is hefty!!! Entire dogs are over $100 and desexed dogs are $15 so there is a pretty big incentive to desex your animals.
Also the state of Victoria has just passed new laws that ALL dogs and cats advertised for sale MUST be microchipped and the number provided in the ad or the newspaper etc are not allowed to include the ad and you must provide the number at registration or the animal cannot be registered until it has been microchipped.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

The cities in my county all require dog licenses, (although as far as I know, nobody ever checks), but I'm in an unincorporated part of the county I live in, so none of the city laws apply. I tried to research online once what the laws were regarding licenses and I wasn't able to find out what they are or where to go to get one, so I never pursued it.


----------



## sparra

Cassidy's Mom said:


> The cities in my county all require dog licenses, (although as far as I know, nobody ever checks),


I live out in the sticks......closest town along way away and the ranger comes all the way out here and visits all the farms checking registrations......we can't even get away with it out here!!!!


----------



## N Smith

Where I am there is a hefty fine - $100/dog - that is unlicensed, neutered or not.

To license an intact dog is $60/year, to license an altered dog not microchipped is $35/life and to license an altered dog with a microchip is free for life.

With that said, no one checks up on you. They only find out if you have a complaint and they come to your house, or if your dogs get picked up.

All of the dogs who come out of our local HS have been altered (or come with a certificate for a free spay/neuter) and they have all been microchipped, so I think they do it this way to make it easy on people who choose to adopt.


----------



## Draugr

I honestly have no clue whatsoever if I'm supposed to have him licensed. He has his rabies shot tag, I don't know if I paid for that then or not? His vet is in another county though so I wouldn't think so.

Nobody has ever come this far out in the sticks that either I or my parents can remember to check so I suspect as long as you aren't in a town where local ordinance requires it you don't need to have your dog licensed.


----------



## lhczth

Yup. It went up a couple of years ago. $12 for S/N and $24 for intact. At least now we can buy a three year license and can do it on line.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

sparra said:


> I live out in the sticks......closest town along way away and the ranger comes all the way out here and visits all the farms checking registrations......we can't even get away with it out here!!!!


The San Francisco Bay Area is a densely populated major metropolitan area, I don't think we could afford to hire enough Animal Control people to actually do house to house checks for dog licenses! I've never been asked to show a license in over 25 years of owning dogs as an adult. I don't know if our pets were licensed by the city we lived in when I was a kid, but I don't ever recall my family being asked to show a license.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

In Ontario, Canada:

Before March 1st for an intact dog $ 41.00

After March 1st for an intact dog $ 64.00

Totally and unbelievably ridiculous.


----------



## gsdheeler

My have the Lifetime license....Micro chipped was $25 and the licence was $55 or $60 for intact. Compared to some I guess I got a deal. I have had someone from Dog Law come to the door to check for proof of Rabies Vac and License but that was years ago.


----------



## onyx'girl

My county charges $10 per altered/$20 intact. Doubled this year. I could purchase a 3 yr but there is no price break...and my rabies vax don't coincide with doing a 3 yr. Maybe next year when they'll all be due for rabies.
I don't have my dogs wear collars except when we are off property. I bought their tags last week, March 1 is the deadline/doubles the fee.

I was pulling a dog from a shelter in another county and they were actively going door to door to check if dogs were licensed. I had to sit there for an hour while people called frantic because they'd been investigated. The clerk was so busy with these calls, it was pretty stressful, I wanted to help her!


----------



## Castlemaid

I live outside of town limits, so there are no licensing requirements. The downside of that is that there is no animal control, nor any bylaws requiring people to keep their dogs contained, so loose running dogs are always a real annoyance for me here. I'd happily get a licence if that means that other people are expected to keep their dogs on their own property. 

I don't know how much the licences go for in town.


----------



## mycobraracr

I license them for two reasons. 1) If they every get lost I hava a better chance of getting them back. 2) It helps fund the animal control shelters.


----------



## martemchik

I'm required to license, and its twice as much to license an intact dog (24 instead of 12). I also need the license in orde to get a dog park license from the county. The benefit of him being registered is also nice. So if he gets out, he will have a better chance of finding me again.


----------



## RamRod

$114 here for 3yrs.... No discount for fixed/chipped/etc.

I think about $50 goes to the local SPCA.

Fee pays for public poop bags on most of our trails and upkeep of the three local dog-parks. Also get one free ride home per year.

As ours was adopted from the SPCA, if we were not home she would be taken to the SPCA for free cuddles 'till we got back!


----------



## angelas

I do license Shania, eventually. (Thanks for the reminder).

$10 for speutered & puppies between 1 & 6 months of age.
$20 for intact.
No charge for service dogs.
$50 for dogs declared vicious.

Proof of rabies vaccination within the last 24 months must be provided.

Here's an interesting little bit about the dog limit: A member of the Canadian Kennel Club or another bona fide kennel club can have up to 5 dogs. Without membership the limit is 3. I've never seen that in any other city/town bylaws.


----------



## Syaoransbear

Spayed/neutered or under 1 year: $27 per year
Not spayed or neutered: $54 per year

Fee for not licensing your dog: $250

Yeah, I definitely license.


----------



## lilysmom

$8.00 for a neutered dog. While our town supposedly requires it this is the first time in 30 years I have licensed a dog. The reason I did was the nursing home where she goes for Therapy work requires it.


----------



## lorihd

i did get an application for a license, unfortunately lexie ate it  ill have to get another one. i cant believe how much money the owners in canada pay, good grief!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Yep, here in Lakewood there is a licensing fee. For intact dogs its $28 a year, for altered dogs its $14 a year.

There is a fee a person has to pay if they don't license. Not sure the amount. And we alo have to have our dogs vaccinated for Rabies.


----------



## shepherdmom

It's been a while because our license is for the same amount of time as the rabies vacc. I think it is 6 dollars a year and you can do three years at a time. It is a lot more more intact it was over $25.00 per year.


----------



## OriginalWacky

It's interesting the wide variety on this topic. Some people are paying a LOT of money! I do license my dogs, as it's required, and fines start at $300 per dog if you don't. That's a LOT of money compared to the cost of the license. 

In our county the costs are: Altered dog - $6.45, Unaltered dog - $8.45 (for persons with a disability or senior citizens there is a $2 discount). There's no option for a lifetime license with the county.

In our city the costs are: Unaltered dog - $8. Altered dog - $6. Senior citizens get a $2 discount. Lifetime license for - Unaltered microchipped dog - $51.00, Altered microchipped dog - $31.00 (for senior citizens it's $21 for altered and $31 for unaltered). Service dogs can get a lifetime license for free if they are microchipped. Owner must show proof of disability to get the free license.


----------



## Konotashi

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Yep, here in Lakewood there is a licensing fee. For intact dogs its $28 a year, for altered dogs its $14 a year.
> 
> There is a fee a person has to pay if they don't license. Not sure the amount. And *we alo have to have our dogs vaccinated for Rabies.*


Out here, you can't get a license unless your dog is vaccinated. That's the only reason I vaccinated Ozzy for rabies. 
Funny thing is, when they gave him the vaccination, he squirmed away halfway through the injection and half of the vaccine wound up on the table. 

I took Ozzy and the cat in on the same day. Ozzy for his rabies and license, cat for his microchip. They put Ozzy on the table and went to grab the microchip, and I said, "He's already chipped - that's for the cat." They gave me a bit of an odd look. Guessing not many people chip their cats. lol


----------



## racer

$20 for altered dogs since I have 3 dogs I also have to pay $47 for a permit and have an home inspection by the city once a year


----------



## Holmeshx2

I voted we don't have it in our county but it's a bit weird here. I live on post so they don't require it on post but we have to have all shots up to date and registered with the on post vet (even if we use a different vet) and then they give us a letter stating everything is up to date that we are required to take to housing to go in our file. If we moved off post all the other counties require it and the vets here report to the city any client they treat so there is a record of the dog and then the county can check if dog has its license. Everywhere I have ever lived required licensing and I have always done it for all my dogs it may be a simple rule but I'm pretty big on following laws no matter how minor just my personality. Most places I've lived required a different fee for intact vs fixed dogs and the dogs had to wear the tag on their collar at all times if the dog warden passed your house and the dog was in the yard they were allowed to stop and look and ticket you if you didn't have a license, do random door to door checks on dogs etc.. I never kept the tags on their collars because they generally fall off but I always kept the tags on me figured I knew they were safe that way and I could easily show someone the dogs had them. Oh and there was a late fee if you sent your payment in after a certain date each year.

Now my parents TRIED to be good owners but they generally would send the renewal form in late so every year they would kill the dog off lol. They would say that dog was deceased and put the name of a new dog so they didn't have to pay the late fee so our poor dogs were always dieing and had every name under the sun lol.


----------



## doggiedad

1>>> yes.2>>> $8.50 for intact male.3>>> i think it's a $1.50 more for any dogthat isn't neutered or spayed.female license $7.50?4>>> i do it because it's required. i look at havinga license as another form of ID.


Liesje said:


> 1>>> Do you "license" your dogs? 2>>> If so how much does it cost? 3>>> Is it more for intact dogs? 4>>> What are your thoughts on dog licensing or reasoning behind doing it or not doing it (if it's required)?


</p>


----------



## NancyJ

Made me double check-no dog license, just have to wear the rabies tag.
Apparently I could get a restraining order to control my dog, though 

Question:
Does Greenville County have a leash law? 

Answer:
Greenville County Ordinance 4099, "Animals: Running at Large" is an offense of the County Animal Control Ordinance. Running at large is defined as being off the premises of the owner or keeper and not under physical control of the owner/keeper by means of a leash or other similar restraining order


----------



## bianca

Molly is desexed and it costs $24 a year for her to be registered.
Cooper is free (under 6 months) but as I am not planning on neutering him the cost will be $115 per year.

There is an instant $200 fine here if a dog is not wearing its tag.


----------



## Klamari

Thankfully my county doesn't require licenses, and it's not even that "country".


----------



## Wolfiesmom

Yes I do. It's required here and it's a $50 fine on top of the registration if you don't. They know about your dog too, if you don't register. All the rabies vaccination records go to the town. It's $20 per year for an intact dog and $10 for a neutered/spayed dog.


----------



## DnP

We live in the boonies and our just went up by a $1 this year S/N - $3.50 and intact $11.50 (fee is waived for owners over 65yo). The license used to be issued as a county tag, and last year the county switched over to individual town tags. Of course proof of rabies and S/N certificates are needed (S/N proof for initial tag). 

Our license fees go to paying for the kenneling at the local kennel for dogs picked up by the animal control officer since we don't have a local shelter.

I have paid for licensing my dogs in every state I've lived.


----------



## angelas

Ha, got my license today. Had an issue with City Hall who didn't want to give me the license because my vax cert says it expired in "2012." Um, it says re-vaxxing is due 10-07-12, that is OCTOBER, it is now FEBRUARY. It expires in 8 months and we'll be seeing how the blood work goes then if she gets re-vaxxed. I eventually won the argument, but if they still wouldn't accept that cert I would have just taken it down to the vet and bought the license there.


----------



## Tiffseagles

Licensing is required for our county. I licensed both our dogs. 

It costs more for an unaltered dog. You must license every year.

One of the things I hate about the law is that your vet is suppose to report you if they know that you are refusing to license your dog. But if you are going to a low cost clinic like the SPCA, they don't have to report you. It punishes people that actually pay for quality care from a private practice and places shelters 'above the law' IMO.

I think licensing would be a good idea if it is enforced across the board and not selectively like it is now.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

$7.50 for altered pets
$15 for un-altered pets
$40 for multiple pets household


----------



## EJQ

Yes - it is required being that our dogs are therapy dogs. I think the fee for an intact female is $15.00 in our town. We are exempt because our town considers therapy dogs to be in the same class as service dogs.
Things have changed in NYS. Dog licenses used to be issued by NYS Ags & Markets through local town clerk. This year that all changed - the towns are now solely responsible for that task.


----------



## vicky2200

I didn't know how to respond so I didn't answer the poll. Where I live they do require dogs to be licensed. There is also a law stating that you can only have 2 dogs. Currently, 2 of my dogs are licensed here and 1 is licensed where we have a cabin. The other is too young to need a license (6months+ needs license.) I believe the license needs renewed each time the dog gets a rabies vaccine, which if you ask me, is ridiculous. I'm not sure if we are going to keep 2 licensed here and 2 licensed up north or just leave 2 unlicensed. Here, pretty much unless there is a complaint made about your animals, nobody cares how many you actually have or if they are licensed.


----------



## Cschmidt88

Do you "license" your dogs? If so how much does it cost? Is it more for intact dogs? What are your thoughts on dog licensing or reasoning behind doing it or not doing it (if it's required)?

My two are licensed,

For 1 year it's $22.00 for unaltered dogs, $10.00 for a altered dog. There's a senior discount as well, 1 year for an unaltered dog is $12 and $5 for an altered dog. There are also prices if you'd rather buy a 2 year or 3 year license. 

Requires proof of rabies, for their first rabies vac you can only get a 1 year license. 

I like it, it's pushed a lot of low income families to fix their pets. Which is good because each one of those that I know were planning on breeding their mutts to any ol' dog that looked "cool"


----------



## Chicagocanine

I do. 

Here's the Chicago licensing costs:

*Cost to Register Your Dog* • Sterilized dog (neutered male, spayed female)…. $5
• Sterilized dog with a Chicago owner over age 65…. $2.50
• Unsterilized dog….$50
• Unsterilized dog with a Chicago owner over age 65….$5

The penalty for an unlicensed dog is up to a $200 fine. Also, if your dog is unlicensed and ends up at the pound they also charge an extra fee to get the dog back ($60 instead of $20, you also have to pay for s/n, rabies vaccination, city license and a microchip if your dog doesn't have one of those things.)

You are also required to show proof of current rabies vaccination to get a dog license. If you get a 3-year rabies vaccination you can get a 3-year license which is just 3x the one year license fee.

A dog license is also required in order to get a Dog Friendly Area permit/tag. For the dog friendly area permit there are other extra requirements including negative fecal, other vaccinations(combo, bordetella etc, or titers), a vet exam, etc...


----------



## Bridget

Nope, not my cats either. My dogs are not participating in any activities. My reasons are:

#1 My dogs don't cost the county one penny and my cats stay inside. So I figure in a free country, why should I pay the government for the "privilege" of owning a dog?

#2 I keep my dogs with me and under control. I think it is none of their business how many I have or what kinds.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Liesje said:


> The big issue I have with our policy is that the dogs must wear the tag AT ALL TIMES. Yeah freaking right! My dogs never wear collars or tags in the house (only Coke the escape artist, but he has ID plates on his collar not tags). I've had tags fall off, get ripped off, get caught playing too many times to count. When we travel my dogs all wear an ASAT collar with a safety ring and each collar has an ID plate that has three phone numbers and other identifying info. If anyone else is handling my dogs (like a pet sitter) I try to also clip their rabies tag on the collar but this is a very rare occurrence. I'll pay for the licenses but I'm not putting that huge tag on my dog at all times (the tags I was given today are like the size of the old silver dollar coin).


I don't like hanging tags, so I use a tag bag which hooks to the D-ring of the collar and then velcros around the collar. The tags are in there so there's nothing hanging down off my dog's collar.
The rabies tag and city license (which is actually now just a sticker on the rabies tag), ID, microchip tag, and dog park tag all go in the tag bag.

This is what it looks like:












Here it is open:


----------



## 2GSDmom

Yes, a license is required. Fine is $100--reduced to $50 if paid within 10 days. License fees are: Dog--$10/y N/S, $25/y Intact--Cat--$5/y N/S, $10/y Intact. More than 2 of either, dogs or cats, requires a "Kennel" license of $50/y, the requirements of which, literally boggle the mind!

I do not license because I don't think Responsible Pet Owners should be singled out for paying for City services that should be born by the community. I pay taxes for the city parks (including dog parks, as well as parks and recreation areas I never use), already. I pay taxes for city police--including Animal Control, already. I see no reason to pay, again. 

I own 3 dogs--They are all S/N--I'm obviously not breeding them--ergo--NOT a Kennel.
My dogs have full access year round to both the house and backyard via a dog door, again, NOT a kennel.
The backyard has a koi pond, three huge shade trees, a big lawn and a 6ft privacy fence, again, NOT a kennel.
Why pay for a kennel license when I do NOT have a kennel?

By, the by, Animal Control was by not too long ago, due to our annoying neighbor making bogus complaints (I'd go into the whole thing, but it would take a small novella). Anyway, the upshot was, the officer commended us for both our patience and forebearance concerning said neighbor and the health and well-being of our animals. If fact, she said, "If half the dogs in town had half the "dog heaven" ours had, her job would be considerably easier". Oh, and that the "boys" seemed to be "extremely friendly and well-behaved". At no time did she mention anything concerning "licenses".


----------



## mtmarabianz

Nope = Don't do Rabies Vac!!

Just make sure my dog doesn't bite anyone, that is without a reason


----------



## AkariKuragi

Not particularly happy looking over the OC licensing laws. :/ Particularly since I won't sterilize my dogs until 2 years of age for proper growth and development. 

In Orange County, CA the cost to license is:

Unsterilized dogs: $100
Sterilized dogs: $24
Puppies (under 6 months of age): $24
Unsterilized dogs (Snr. Discount): $100
Sterilized dogs (Snr. Discount): $12
Late Fee: $41 per dog
Non-compliance: $75

Looking at all the other fees on here makes me jealous. : (


----------



## GregK

mtmarabianz said:


> Nope = Don't do Rabies Vac!!


How come?


----------



## Chicagocanine

I just got my dog license in the mail, and it had a letter attached with the info below. Interesting way to encourage dog registration!



> *Chicago's Dog of Distinction*
> Think your dog has what it takes to be Chicago's Dog of Distinction? Register your dog online with the City Clerk's office by March 31, 2012 and your dog could earn the title of Chicago's first-ever Dog of Distinction! _All dogs registered with the City since May 16, 2011 are automatically entered to win._
> 
> In April we'll choose 5 dogs at random to compete to be Chicago's Dog of Distinction. The public will have a chance to vote online for which dog they think deserves the honor. All finalists will receive great prize packages donated to the City from our program sponsors.
> 
> 
> *Dog of Distinction Prize Packages!*
> _1st Place Dog of Distinction Receives:_
> 
> 
> Custom-designed Chicago dog tag with real rubies and topazes created by Sherry Bender of famed The Goldsmith http://thegoldsmithltd.com/jewelers, valued at $2,000.
> Appearance in a WCIU TV ad
> Weekend stay at the Palmer House Hilton
> Photo shoot at Urban Out Sitters
> Feature story in Chicagoland Tails magazine
> _All Dog of Distinction Finalists Receive:_
> 
> 
> Reservation for dog and owner to the exclusive Palmer House Hilton http://www1.hilton.com/en_US/hi/hotel/CHIPHHH-Palmer-House-a-Hilton-Hotel-Illinois/index.doDog Tea Party in the spring
> http://www.shorelinesightseeing.com/Shoreline Cruise dog-friendly architectural cruise for dog and owner
> Exclusive gift package filled with dog treats and accessories from Urban Out Sitters
> http://www.tailsinc.com/Chicagoland Tails gift package created just for Chicago's prize-winning dogs


----------



## Laney

AkariKuragi said:


> Not particularly happy looking over the OC licensing laws. :/ Particularly since I won't sterilize my dogs until 2 years of age for proper growth and development.
> 
> In Orange County, CA the cost to license is:
> 
> Unsterilized dogs: $100
> Sterilized dogs: $24
> Puppies (under 6 months of age): $24
> Unsterilized dogs (Snr. Discount): $100
> Sterilized dogs (Snr. Discount): $12
> Late Fee: $41 per dog
> Non-compliance: $75
> 
> Looking at all the other fees on here makes me jealous. : (


I live in OC, CA too and I feel the same way. I wanted to wait till Rivers was about a year to neuter him, but it said I had to get his license by the time he was 4 months (or late fee). So I did the math...$100 for unsterilized, or $41 (late fee) + $24 = $65 for sterilized, so I decided to wait. Then a neighbor sent in a complaint to animal control for barking (about 6 different dogs in 1 week!, Rivers included - lots of unhappy dog owners in my neighborhood) so animal control came to my house, and because of the complaint, noticed Rivers wasn't licensed...so lots of fees (unsterilized and non-compliance) for me


----------



## Liesje

Another thing that bugs me about ours is that you need a rabies license to get it (that's the point) and it's required for all dogs 4 months and older but most people including my vets do not vaccinated for rabies until 6 months.


----------



## VonKromeHaus

My county doesn't have licensing laws. WE do have leash laws now at least and Animal Control.

I do not license mine as it is not required. I used to license them when I lived in the city though. With the breeds I own, I try to be uber responsible and make sure that I am following all laws to the letter!


----------



## Brewzer1818

*i need to move*

County fees here are $50 netured/spayed, and $450 intact.


----------



## chelle

I pay the fees on all my dogs.. but now I've taken in a rescue/foster guy and that makes four. One dog too many legally. I don't know what to do, so I'm not doing anything just yet.


----------



## Debbieg

It costs $50 yearly for Benny who is intact ( had only the retained testicle removed and only $10) for Jake ( DH Borzoi ) who was neutered when we adopted him. Our son would be fined $500 if his pit bull Annie was not spayed. If he did not comply she would be taken.

Definitely feel like we are are being fined for being responsible owners but DH works for the city so we pay it.


----------



## Gharrissc

Just came across this old post. We don't license because it's not required in our area. I did license though when lived in the middle of the city.


----------



## julie87

In CA dog license intact $150 a year and altered $15


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

julie87 said:


> In CA dog license intact $150 a year and altered $15


Depends on where you live in California. Dog licensing is done by the city or the county, not the state.


----------



## Magda

Here in Kleinmond, South Afica, we have to licence the dogs. No more than 2 dogs allowed per property and unspayed bitches cost more to licence than spayed bitches. Cost is R60.00 per annum - comes to about $10 a year on average exchange rate


----------



## Touie

Yes, we license our dogs. In our area, it’s $20.00 per year for a spayed/neutered dog. And $35.00 per year for an intact/unfixed dog. 

Because we are heavily involved with the local animal shelter, there really isn’t anyway of getting out of buying their licenses. As part of my mom’s job and my volunteer work, we have often had to help send out “warning letters” to those who hadn’t purchased their license by March of that year. It made me laugh to discover that our dogs were the only ones licensed on our street that has multiple dogs living at every house. I don’t like the fact that we have to pay every year where we live, while a few townships away from ours, you are able to purchase a license that is valid for the entire life of the dog, cat or ferret. Price there, varies depending on whether your pet has a microchip, fixed/intact, rabies shot, and age. 

I am thankful that we do not have to license our cats, our town wanted to make it mandatory that all cats be licensed and wear a collar at all times (cats are not allowed off of property in our town - Our cats are strict indoor cats so I do not have to worry about breaking that rule). We fought the town at a town meeting in regards to licensing cats, pointing out that a lot of people already complain about having to license their dog, and most people would probably end up dumping their cat or surrendering it to the already overcrowded shelter, claiming that they cannot afford it. We also brought in collars that had been worn by cats that had come into the shelter, showing how destroyed some of them were from cats trying to remove them. Also pointing out that a cat could quite possibly become caught up in a bush or tree if wearing a collar and pose a health risk. Our town decided against cat licensing.


----------



## huntergreen

it is required in my town.


----------



## marshies

Required by city and finally done two days ago. It's 25 for spayed dogs and 60 otherwise. My main reason for licensing is also in case she gets of property and has to be picked up by the city. The fine is 5000. :O

Other reason is that I use public parks and trails and want to make sure that if something were to happen while in publi space, my dog has done no wrong beyond the particular incident.


----------



## Hercules

I got lucky, since they are both service dogs, the county licenses we free, otherwise I would be looking at $120 a year just for their county licenses


----------



## selzer

Wow, 22% of elite dog owners (or so we say because they find their way here) don't bother to make it their business to know whether or not licenses are required, or choose to disobey the law. More than 1 in 5.


----------

